# To much horespower for the stock rear end to handle?!



## mpuente55 (Aug 7, 2012)

So i recently installed longtube pacesetter headers along with a tsunami comp cam! and was told by the shop that installed it that my car shouldn't last me no longer then a week with this stock rear end! but i proved them wrong, have had the car with these parts for a little more than 1 year! was thinking now is a good time to take it to the track but i'm afraid i will snap the rear end as was told, i never race from a dig, to scared i'll see my rear end rolling down the street behind me! was wondering if anyone knows of any good rear ends and or anything else i would need if i get that rear end! was thinking i might need something else? I've learned that when you buy one thing that something else tends to mess up and you have to get something else! Any ideas?:confused


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Odd post. How much power do you really think you are putting down?


----------



## mpuente55 (Aug 7, 2012)

well after the dynojet results it ran 438 horespower to the wheel and 468lbs of torque, it sounds good enough for the stock axle to me? just when i bought the cam they guys kept saying it's a monster cam, because literally when you drive the car going 20mph you are jumping out of your seat, 

watch this video from youtoube, does exactly what this car does 






but yeah anyways the guy just said it's a massive cam, and that sooner or later my rear end is going to give out! i have had the car parked for a while now, just dont know what to do lol


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't think you are going to break it with that kind of power.


----------



## mpuente55 (Aug 7, 2012)

amdoverclocker said:


> I don't think you are going to break it with that kind of power.


Exactly what i said, just been cautious since then. i never race from a dig anymore! especially because i'm sliding non stop! but i always have that hesitation that it might break something?! haven't lost a race yet  but thanks for the feed back! i really look forward to getting some pics and videos up on the car to show everyone!


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

If you're loping that much at 20 mph you need a better tune. Also doesn't sound like your shop knows anything. About this car anyways...


----------



## mpuente55 (Aug 7, 2012)

ViperT4 said:


> If you're loping that much at 20 mph you need a better tune. Also doesn't sound like your shop knows anything. About this car anyways...


Well it's because they said the cam i got was massive for this car?! yeahh i had lethal performance over here in san antonio tune it for me! but idk? i guess i need to post up a vid of how it moves! The car is extremely loud. friend has a G8 GT with flowmasters on it, and next to my car you can't even tell that his is on! Take a 2010 shelby gt500 like it's a civic :lol:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Those numbers with only a cam and headers makes me think he is dynoing the car in 3rd gear. I had 438hp and 400 ft lbs with headers, underdrive pulley, K&N cai, heads, tune and a cam. You should be 360 - 380 hp.

What are the specs on the cam?


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

05GTO said:


> Those numbers with only a cam and headers makes me think he is dynoing the car in 3rd gear. I had 438hp and 400 ft lbs with headers, underdrive pulley, K&N cai, heads, tune and a cam. You should be 360 - 380 hp.


I was actually thinkin his numbers seemed pretty on target. There is a black C6 w/ an LS2 in the area here that was tuned at Jim Fords Dyno around Syracuse and his sheets read over 500 rwhp with a very aggressive cam, full exhaust, Fast intake, and (I think Patriot) heads. OP might be running a much more aggressive cam than yours. 'Big', if you will, cams can net around 100 bhp. (Both are LS2's here right? ha)

As for the OT, drag racing is pretty abusive regardless. If it's fun runs, push it to what you feel safe with. It's about fun. If you'd like to get fully involved w/ brackets for a season, than be comfortable with the price of admission.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not bustin the OP's balls but the biggest suspect thing here is torque (I'm guessing maybe low 400s). I've never seen _honest_ numbers anywhere near that amount on a cam/budget headers GTO. A Tsunami (235/240 .648/.609 @ 111) is large but not the biggest plus big cam numbers do not necessarily make the fastest cars or the best numbers. The intake lobe is very aggressive. It's not the cam I'd pick for a heavy GTO.

Any car is limited by the rest of the air path. On a LS2 (*once again* have to guess because there's no indication of what year) the intake, MAF, intake manifold, heads and the rest of the exhaust will be the choke points. You could put on a .700 lift cam and it won't make more power but drive worse. I'd guess this "monster" will trap low one hundred and teens in the quarter. Just one of the comparison LS2 GTO dyno numbers on a much better build *"ls2, manual trans, prc 227 heads, tsp tsunami cam, fast 102/nm102 tb, ls3 injectors. gto made 464.88hp 434.56 tq"*. 

Also HP is a sexy allure that sells stuff but bigger cams like this get their peak numbers at very high RPMs and suffer quite a bit down low making them not very streetable at all and will get beat by cars with baby cams and the right combinations of parts.

That shop sounds like they don't have a clue on this car. The biggest factor of breaking the rear is wheel hop not power. If wheel hop is experienced get out of it right away or something will snap. The weak points in order of probability are the half shafts, axle stubs and then drive shaft. The actual rear rarely breaks even on big torque cars. Tire traction is always an issue unless you put on sticky wide slicks. 

Take it to the track and see what she traps. If you really have that kind of power you should be around 120 MPH


----------



## GTPpower (Aug 1, 2012)

Is your car a manual or an auto? That plays a big part of it too.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's still not going to get him anywhere near 468 torque. The one example I listed was a manual. He should be in the low 400s tq

I know a lot of people hate grammar police but there are actually some people that like to improve themselves. "Too" is what's used to mean "excessive amount" or "also" like in: It has too (excessive, very or more than it should be) much HP or I have one of those too (also). If you can substitute one of those for the too it is correct.


----------



## GTPpower (Aug 1, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> It's still not going to get him anywhere near 468 torque. The one example I listed was a manual. He should be in the low 400s tq


I know. I was unclear with my statement. The point I meant to bring across, was that a manual will be harder on parts than an auto.



svede1212 said:


> I know a lot of people hate grammar police but there are actually some people that like to improve themselves. "Too" is what's used to mean "excessive amount" or "also" like in: It has too (excessive, very or more than it should be) much HP or I have one of those too (also). If you can substitute one of those for the too it is correct.


Thanks for the tip. I've written a fair share of legal documents in my career, so as you can see, I tend to enjoy and relax a little more in this casual environment.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> I know a lot of people hate grammar police but there are actually some people that like to improve themselves. "Too" is what's used to mean "excessive amount" or "also" like in: It has too (excessive, very or more than it should be) much HP or I have one of those too (also). If you can substitute one of those for the too it is correct.


 To, Too, and Two:lol:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTPpower said:


> Is your car a manual or an auto? That plays a big part of it too.


I would assume he has a manual, there is no mention of a torque converter which is needed with that cam.



Ponyboy said:


> I was actually thinkin his numbers seemed pretty on target. There is a black C6 w/ an LS2 in the area here that was tuned at Jim Fords Dyno around Syracuse and his sheets read over 500 rwhp with a very aggressive cam, full exhaust, Fast intake, and (I think Patriot) heads. OP might be running a much more aggressive cam than yours. 'Big', if you will, cams can net around 100 bhp. (Both are LS2's here right? ha)
> 
> As for the OT, drag racing is pretty abusive regardless. If it's fun runs, push it to what you feel safe with. It's about fun. If you'd like to get fully involved w/ brackets for a season, than be comfortable with the price of admission.


If you dyno the GTO in 3rd gear (1.43:1 ratio) you will have the torque and HP numbers he is reporting. 
The cam is rated for 60 rwhp and the long tubes will add 5%-8%. Since he didn't mention a CAI he is restricting the air flow with a factory intake. That is why I estimated 360-380. BTW, 100 bhp would get you 80+/- hp to the wheels and my car was a 2005 LS2.



svede1212 said:


> It's still not going to get him anywhere near 468 torque. The one example I listed was a manual. He should be in the low 400s tq


:agree


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

M80 rear seems to break axle/CV and stubs once the power levels and stick tires are added to the mix. Once the stubs axles drive shaft are upgraded then it seems the rear holds up-- From what im hearing, the M86 seems to be splitting housings breaking ring gears and axle stubs. Guess what rear the M86 is in.... I think that is what is in the Camaros and G8's----danfigg


----------

